# Tropica Premium Nutrition Clone



## Happi (29 Jun 2021)

*500 ml, 5 ml per 50 gallon (189.27 Liters)

"Always use Distilled water when making recipe"*

​*use highly accurate scale, I use the one that can read low as 0.002 gram, but we wont be going this low to make the solution. also make sure you use the measuring cup or other way to measure the ml to make your solutions before transferring them to the Bottles. its ok if you are off by 1-3 ml, no one is perfect, but try to keep things accurate as possible. once you complete the solution, store them in a cool dark place away from the direct light.


Step 1,

Bottle #1* 450 ml Solution (start with 400 ml water, add 10ml vinegar, add the needed chemicals, stir the solution until fully dissolve and add more water to reach 450 ml)

Add 0.5 gram Potassium Sorbate or 0.5 gram Sodium Benzoate (add these first, mix, wait few minutes before adding other chemicals)
Add 8.603 gram Fe DTPA 11% 0.05
Add 2.911846 gram Fe HEEDTA 13% 0.02
Add 5.823692 gram EDTA Mn (13%) 0.04



*Step 2,

Bottle #2* 500 ml solution (start with 400 ml water, add 10ml vinegar, add the needed chemicals, stir the solution until fully dissolve and add more water to reach 500 ml)

Add 0.5 gram Potassium Sorbate or 0.5 gram Sodium Benzoate (add these first, mix, wait few minutes before adding other chemicals)
Add 2.524 gram of EDTA Zn (15%)
Add 7.570 gram of EDTA Cu (15%)
Add 4.331 gram of H3BO3 (17.48 %)
Add 0.954 gram Na2MoO4*2H2O (39.6582 %)

*Step 3,*

After making the Bottle #1 which is now 450 ml solution and Bottle #2 which is now 500 ml Solution, wait few hours to insure everything is fully dissolved. Now take 50 ml from Bottle #2 and add it to the Bottle #1, now this will make a 450+50 = 500ml Solution in Bottle #1, Now use the Bottle #1 to dose your tank, 5 ml will add the following: adjust your dose as needed.

*5ml per 50 gallon (189.27 Liter)*

Fe 0.07
Mn 0.04
Zn 0.002
B 0.004
Cu 0.006
Mo 0.002

*Note:* this would be the true clone of Tropica based on the ppm, but this does not mean it is superior to the real Tropica, but it’s not less either. Do *Step #4* if you want to add K and Mg to the recipe, I did not include it in the above recipe because most people add them through GH booster or prefer adding them separately.

*Step 4,* (only apply if you want to add K and Mg)

*Bottle #3* 250 ml solution (start with 200 ml water, add 5ml vinegar, Add 0.25 gram Potassium Sorbate or 0.25 gram Sodium Benzoate, stir the solution until fully dissolve)


*Step 5,*

Now add 250 ml from your final Micro Solution #Bottle 1 (after completing all steps to make Micro Solution) into Bottle #3, this will create a 455 ml Solution, now add the following:

Add 16.87 gram K2SO4

Add 37.42 gram MgSO4*7H2O


*Step 6,*

after adding all the chemicals shown in step 5, stir the solution (455ml) and once everything dissolved, add more water to reach 500 ml solution.  


*Note: Bottle #3 *has now become a 10 ml per 50 gallon, the reason we did this step is because of the higher amount of Sulfur being added, which might become hard to dissolve if it was 5 ml based dose. Bottle #3 will add the following:

10ml per 50 gallon (189.27 Liter)

Fe 0.07
Mn 0.04
Zn 0.002
B 0.004
Cu 0.006
K 0.8
Mg 0.39
S 0.84
Mo 0.002


*"there are several different ways you can make this solution but I do it this way to increase the accuracy"

After playing with the Micros for very long time now, my conclusion was that the good ratio is somewhere between the Tropica ppm and the Tenso Cocktail ppm. For example, Tropica 0.04 Mn, Tenso 0.047 Mn, I would add 0.043 Mn, same apply to other numbers such as Tropica 0.004 ppm B vs Tenso 0.009 ppm B, I would add 0.006 ppm Boron. My own dosing is between the two. I usually add additional Mn to my mix, I learned long time ago that it quickly vanishes from the water. I normally went with 0.07 Fe and 0.048 Mn.

this recipe can be used to make All-In-One solution such as Tropica Specialised Clone by adding NH4NO3, Urea, K2SO4, KH2PO4 etc. to it. **I** would highly recommend using 100% DTPA Fe when making All-In-One solution and skip on the HEEDTA Fe. also Notice that i did not add any Cl in the mix as Tropica does, **I* *don't** feel the need to add this and i believe Tropica add this through some kind of acid such as HCL to make the solution more acidic. *


----------



## Thumper (30 Jun 2021)

Just a quick remark. Your recipes will not add up, as you are adding salts with a water component. You should go ahead, start with 80% of the total water, add all salts and fill up to the 100% mark.


----------



## Happi (1 Jul 2021)

Thumper said:


> Just a quick remark. Your recipes will not add up, as you are adding salts with a water component. You should go ahead, start with 80% of the total water, add all salts and fill up to the 100% mark.


I was expecting that people will add *Bottle #1* 440 ml Solution, 400 ml water and 10 ml vinegar making it 410 ml solution then adding the chemicals and then add water to fill it till 450 ml. same goes to for other bottles as well, but i will edit the post and make the change so they can get an accurate picture.


----------



## eminor (22 Jan 2022)

amazing, where can i find all the micro salts ?

i only can find csm + b


----------



## Happi (22 Jan 2022)

eminor said:


> amazing, where can i find all the micro salts ?
> 
> i only can find csm + b


I think I see some being sold here: Shop


----------



## NotoriousENG (22 Jan 2022)

Awesome info! These clone recipes should really be pinned somewhere so they don't get lost in obscurity.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## plantnoobdude (22 Jan 2022)

agreed!


----------

